# New guy here. Sell me on a blower vs. ATV.



## mgh-pa (Oct 3, 2016)

Just joined this site after stumbling upon it in my initial research on snowblowers. Looks like a great resource!

This is really a two part question. I've shoveled my driveway, sidewalks, and patios for 8 years. I'm still young (31) and it's not that I'm not up to it, it's just that I want to work smarter, not harder. Couple that with a new child in the home, I don't have as much free time as I used to 

Attached is a rough layout with measurements of my driveway (all paved and little grade, btw).

I will also be removing from a lower patio that is about 50' x 25'. Sidewalks will just be shoveled due to accessibility and how quick I can do them with a shovel.

I've never owned a snowblower and I don't live in a snow heavy area (Northcentral PA). Some years we get a decent amount, other years (like last year) I didn't even have to shovel. I hate purchasing an piece of equipment that is so weather dependent, but alas, something you have to do if you want an easier way. 

Initially I thought about getting an ATV and a plow because we could use the ATV for other purposes. However, I think the ATV and plow would be overkill, and I would still be stuck shoveling the lower patio because there isn't an easy way to remove snow with a plow from it due to its shape and being flanked on both sides by retaining wall.

So, knowing everyone here is probably bias, why (other than the aforementioned shortcomings), should I pick a blower over a plow?

Second part of the question:

I also tend to overbuy my power equipment. I don't like buying residential grade equipment even if that means buying too much machine. I want to buy once and cry once. So naturally, my first inclination was Honda. I started doing some research and then came here and see a lot of people really like Arien's as well. It seems that everyone swears by hydro static drive. Is it a must have? The Auto Turn on the Arien's comes standard on some of their lower priced models (i.e. $1000-$1800), but you have to go with their Hydro Pro if you want full hydro drive, correct?

Any other brands or specific models I should be looking into? I have dealer support locally from several stores for Arien's which has me leaning that way (as well as Toro).

I appreciate the help!


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Honestly, the ATV sounds like you could have fun with it as well. I might just go ahead and buy that if you have the storage for it and a place to ride it. I recently bought a Honda HSS928AWD which is wheeled with a battery, but have not used it yet. The top of the line is the Honda HSS1332ATD with tracks and a battery. I have been reading here that tracks really help at the end of the driveway. (Your driveway attachment did not post) The HSS1332 also has an auger protection system which shuts down when a solid object is stuck in the auger. Instead of breaking a shear bolt, your auger stops. Honda has excellent engineering with high quality gears and bearings overall. Its engines are used by the rental places and that tells how how tough they are. Ariens is well-respected and a lot of folks here are buying them. 

Buy the ATV for the most bang for the buck! You are young and can shovel the patio and will have a lot of enjoyment from the ATV during the other three seasons. If I had a place to ride and storage space, I might have chosen an ATV as well and used that $2500+ towards the ATV. I'm getting older now and my back bothers me so a snowblower was a necessity this year for the first time.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Are you kidding!? ATV all the way!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

quote ; Any other brands or specific models I should be looking into? I have dealer support locally from several stores for Arien's which has me leaning that way (as well as Toro).

so you like to " over buy "? well............


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you could get a snowblower attachment for the atv for the bigger area and pick up a new or used Honda or ariens snowblower for the patio, oh and welcome to *SBF*


----------



## mgh-pa (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. A little surprised at the favor given to the ATV seeing as this is a snowblower forum  I had read that snowblowers are favored in larger snows because they don't leave piles on the edge that can make removal in future snows a problem.

Anyways, thanks for the welcome! As for the driveway picture, I'm not allowed to post pictures yet since I haven't reached the required post count.

Sent from my Turbo 2.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
I'd normally say get a Honda snowblower (Ariens or Toro would be good choices as well), but considering your situation, I'd get an ATV and a SNOWBLOWER attachment for it, this way you have both things that you'll like to have, and you can have fun with it.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

It's hard to give good advice, not knowing how big your driveway is, but maybe an ATV with Snowblower attachment? 


North-central PA will get some deep storms, but maybe not frequently. I seriously doubt an ATV with plow would be effective at all in a heavy wet snow deeper than about 7". Even a full sized 4WD truck can have a hard time when it's wet and heavy. (And as you noted, once the banks at the side freeze they impede subsequent removal of additional snow.)


----------



## mgh-pa (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. I have to wait until I reach an appropriate amount of posts before I can post links or images.


----------



## jason7mm (Aug 27, 2013)

At my old place i used an ATV with a plow (52" wide) to push snow down a 200ft driveway (gravel). but i really needed a blower as well as over the winter the driveway shrink in width as eventually the plow will not get the snow over the burm on one side or the other. so i used a smaller blower after i moved the snow with the ATV to blow the snow out into the yard. also used the blower on patio area and such.

now my decision was easy as my father in law kept his ATV at my place for the winters so for the $500 i put the blade kit on, and with a buddy in the industry i was able to purchase a 24" blower on the cheap.

central canada with enough snow but **** cold!


----------



## mgh-pa (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. Oddly enough, I think I'm going to with a blower. Arien's to be specific. I just think it will fit my needs better at this point, storage will be easier, and it just will allow me to clear all surfaces at my home.

Now to decide. I'm leaning toward the Arien's Platinum series 24 SHO (maybe EFI...is that really worth the price increase), or Deluxe 28 SHO, or the Hydro Pro 28.

Recommendations?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

coin toss between the 24 and 28, other than the 28 has 4 inches on the 24.. both are awesome machines.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

A little late to the discussion, but as useful as a plow can be you'll run out of places to put the snow.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

How big is your driveway?


----------



## mgh-pa (Oct 3, 2016)

About 150' long, and is about 30' wide with 45' of road coverage (it's a curve shape).


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

mgh-pa said:


> About 150' long, and is about 30' wide with 45' of road coverage (it's a curve shape).


In that case I'd recommend the 28.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wait now, my driveway is 180' by 20' and I calculated a 24'' was better. With a 24'' I need 12 runs because you always overlap a few inches. With a 28'' I was doing an odd run with a 12th run with nothing to blow. Bigger is not always better, you're 31 now but you'll be 61 sooner than you think and that 28'' will get heavier and harder to manoeuvre. I'm sixty and in great shape except I have to watch for my lower back and take it from me go with the 24'', you'll be able to do your walkways, your yard and your huge patio. It may take you 17% more time but it will be done with less effort and will be appreciated when the mother in law is visiting.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

mgh-pa said:


> Thanks, everyone. Oddly enough, I think I'm going to with a blower. Arien's to be specific. I just think it will fit my needs better at this point, storage will be easier, and it just will allow me to clear all surfaces at my home.
> 
> Now to decide. I'm leaning toward the Arien's Platinum series 24 SHO (maybe EFI...is that really worth the price increase), or Deluxe 28 SHO, or the Hydro Pro 28.
> 
> Recommendations?


Yep, get the Arien's Plat 24" SHO EFI and never look back. Post lots of pics of that bad boy, (when you can) and enjoy.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I think the EFI is worth the price increase. Ariens has extensive experience with the fuel injection in their other machines. You won't have to worry about the ethanol fuel clogging up your carb. That alone is worth the extra cost, IMHO.


----------



## mgh-pa (Oct 3, 2016)

So the EFI and platinum features are worth more than hyrdostatic drive? I know a lot of guys swear by hydro.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mgh-pa said:


> So the EFI and platinum features are worth more than hyrdostatic drive? I know a lot of guys swear by hydro.


Yes and No.
Yes on the "bang for your buck"
Yes on the larger 369cc EFI engine
Yes on the SHO system.
No on the Hydro transmission (I would take a hydrostatic transmission over a friction disc, to me is like driving an automatic car vs a manual transmission).

I would suggest a Honda "HSS1124ATD" if there was such model, then it it would be a fair comparison to the Ariens Platinum 24SHO (engine cc vs auger housing width), but the Honda still won't have EFI. On the other hand the Honda would have a hydrostatic transmission on its favor. Also a Honda "HSS1124ATD" would be more like in the $3K price tag.
:blowerhug:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The Ariens hydro prices approach Honda territory. For me in that lofty price range I would go with the Honda HSS1332AT in a heartbeat.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Zavie said:


> I would go with the Honda HSS1332AT in a heartbeat.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Zavie said:


> I would go with the Honda HSS1332AT in a heartbeat.


HSS1332ATD would be an even better choice....
:blowerhug:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> HSS1332ATD would be an even better choice....
> :blowerhug:


That's true you do get the extra feature of electric start but I forgot about:

"The HSS1332AT's auger drive shaft and impeller blower are protected by easily replaceable offset shear bolts Should the auger engage a solid object, the shear bolt will break to prevent auger or impeller shaft damage. 
Advanced Honda technology protects the HS1332ATD from damage, without needing to replace shear bolts The Auger Shear Bolt Guard detects high torque levels and immediately shuts off the auger and the engine, protecting the snow blower."

So yeah, sign me up for the ATD. Again, IMHO anything in a blower price over $2499 add just a few extra bucks and get the Honda.


----------



## Ariens1978 (Oct 6, 2016)

How big of a blower can you put on to an ATV? A 48 inch atv blower means you have half as many runs. Plus you can pull a dump cart, drive kids or grandkids around the property, use the winch to pull out your car if it gets stuck lol

But yeah, blower beats atv plow in my opinion as well.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just a head's up on the ATV blower set up. From what I have read, an ATV, like a garden tractor, generally will not weigh enough to push an ATV blower up any sort of grade (double the problem with a plow). So wheel weights are put on garden tractors. Check your manual, but it is my understanding that wheel weights are advised against on most ATV's. I bought a Kimpex ATV blower, then bought a 6-wheel Polaris Ranger, and have not yet modified the ATV blower to attach to the Ranger. I bought an old but in good condition Ariens ST1032 and it wouldn't blow snow going up a grade, so I put V-bar chains on it and it still wouldn't go up a grade very well while blowing. So, I bought a pristine Honda HS1132TA which is tracked and has an 11hp engine. The tracks go up the grade just fine. The 11hp engine is not quite underpowered for the dense snow compressed by the plow at the end of driveway, but I wouldn't want a half hp less. And I can see why Honda upgraded the hp on my model to a HS1332TA. Now, these two Hondas have 32" wide auger buckets. The Kimpex ATV is a 48" auger bucket -- with a Honda 13hp engine. How much you wanna bet that I will think that it is underpowered if and when I ever weld up the brackets to attach it to my Ranger?


----------



## mgh-pa (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah I wouldn't add a blower to an ATV. A plow would suffice. The only reservation I have with the blower is getting a bunch of smaller snows in the 2" to 3" range where I feel like a blower might not be worth the time. We tend to get very few large storms.

Sent from my Turbo 2.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

As you pointed out they both have pros and cons. The snow blower will handle more situations and can deal with deep snow. It can also throw the snow over a pile of snow or a fence.

The ATV has many other all season uses and it sounds like you want it for fun too!

Will the ATV handle a 3 foot or greater pile of dense heavy snow at the end of the drive way? Will it just spin its wheels.?

You can pick up a decent used Areins or Toro for $400. Not sure how much the ATV will cost you? Then the cost of the plow and or a blower attachment. 

I shoveled until I was almost 50. I looked at it as exercise. Sounds like you don't get the snow we get here in New England. 

Only you can decide and we can only give you factors to consider so you make the most informed decision.

Good Luck.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

nwcove said:


> quote ; Any other brands or specific models I should be looking into? I have dealer support locally from several stores for Arien's which has me leaning that way (as well as Toro).
> 
> so you like to " over buy "? well............


Indeed


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Rather than is this or that better the route to good choice is to define the need and then what works.

1. Push vs blow?: Can you push it far enough to allow you to stack all winter? An ATV had no heft. I did pickup plowing, you got the mass moving and then you pushed it to a far spot, then you damped it up over the top until it was stacked high. 
My neighbor had an ATV with a plow. He pushed it to the edge of his driveway and I blew it into his yard. 
My brother does some pushing with an ATV but has a blower to get it gone as needed.
My lady neighbor is a hard worker, she shovels her driveway. But it builds up so its harder and harder. I get the driveway when I am out if she has not and I blow back her edges so she can just push it over there when she beats me to it. 

It can work, mostly its just fun playing with the ATV in the winter and may not work.

2. How long do you think you will be in that location? 

3. Track vs Wheels: Wheels clean better, track works on grass, I have paths out back in the lawn to keep clear, ergo, tracked. I ran a wheeled for 15 years and did fine with it, but I did not have paths to blow. 

4. Width: I disagree with Cobly, 28" is fine, so is 31" the machine does the work if you let it and better now with the turn systems.
Width is access. In my case, 24" gets me into tight places I need to. So I gave up a bit faster on the driveway (150 feet by 12 feet) for the 200 some feet of odd access stuff. 
I have a repair disk, basic snow work is painfull, the blower ops is mostly not. 


How much you pay depends on how long you want to keep it. More you pay, the longer (generality) will last. 

Right now if I had to replace the YS624 it would be a Honda. Top notch, good engine, good HP, good ergonomics on the controls (which was not true at one time) 

Wheeled? I would look hard at a Toro.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

another 4 year old dead thread revisited .


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Well pardon me.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> another 4 year old dead thread revisited .


I would like to point out the fact that the recommended reading section that displays at the end of every thread almost exclusively gives results years in the past? If it's such a big deal, why aren't these old threads locked? Seems a lot of long time members are keen on recommending the search feature yet display a pretty short fuse when a newbie wakes up an old thread.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> I would like to point out the fact that the recommended reading section that displays at the end of every thread almost exclusively gives results years in the past? If it's such a big deal, why aren't these old threads locked? Seems a lot of long time members are keen on recommending the search feature yet display a pretty short fuse when a newbie wakes up an old thread.
> 
> View attachment 171362


Exactly what I had in my head to type out deezlfan.....I was just short for time at that time......good on ya sir.


----------

